# how do u make baby pigeon food?



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

I had my first set of eggs 4 days ago one got too cold it was laid 6 days ago the other 4 days ago the hen wouldn't sit on them so i took the warm 1 and put it in an incubator which i got that dayits been incubatin 4 4 days now i was wondering wot could i make to feed it? please help thanks.

p.s this is my first time hand rearing


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

First of all, you should try to find step parents, other pigeons who will hatch the egg and feed the baby. Another pigeon couple who currently are laying on ONE egg, for 4 days, would be excellent candidates.

Second, Newborns need the milk from their parents crop to survive, and the feathering of the parents keep them perfectly warm so they don't dry out, like with an incubater.

Third, it will take quite a lot of time on your part to raise this baby, as it needs to be fed often and kept warm, and feel the touch of a parent. You can't leave it alone very long.

Fourth, Kaytee, Exact formula works great for pigeons, but survival is slim at birth. We add a lot of pro-biotics to the formula, to help. Only the most experienced rehabbers and pigeon people are successful with such a little one, it takes time and commitment. Please find a pigeon couple who has one egg, about the same gestation (4 days) and they will do a great job! God gave them all the equipment. Treesa


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

the problem is its the only mating pair in my loft


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Since you incubated it, check the egg in a day or so, to see if it is even fertile. If not, no problem. Maybe that is why the hen left it.

If it is, you have a great responsility on your hands. Look for a rehabber, or other people with pigeons, who may have a nesting pair. 

Maybe others here will have other ideas for you. Treesa


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

I checked it and it is definently fertile I know a brillant rehaber about ten miles from me ill go and ask them can they raise it cause i asked the local pet shop would i beable to raise it he said it willl die all ppls first ones do so i dont want it to die so ill check with them 2moro n thx for ur help ill keep u in touch. I only know 2 ppl that keep pigeons but they stopped breddin until end of feb or early march

[This message has been edited by Anarrowescape (edited January 14, 2004).]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello Again, 

In Northern Ireland, I'm sure it is not breeding season. I live in Florida and we have just started our breeding season. That doesn't do you any good, does it?

Get some advice from the rehabber you are talking about, and see if they can help. Please keep us updated. Treesa


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

She said she said it is for sure fertile it will hatch in about 12 days she shown me its veins and arteries developin. So ill have to try and raise it she said it would be a hard job especially at this time of yr and breeding season has started here and all ill keep u posted.

[This message has been edited by Anarrowescape (edited January 14, 2004).]


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

Who long does it take till the egg hatches?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello Again,

Incubation time is 14 to 18 days.

You will need the rehabber to help you. It is very difficult to raise a hatchling. 

If breeding season has started, can your rehabber find someone with pigeons who can hatch and raise this baby? If you had an experienced breeding pair, the baby would most likely survive. 
Treesa


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

i've never had experience with baby's b4. this is my first egg i will try and get help with it.


----------

